# Tracker 1436 stability good enough for conversion?



## SteveF (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I hope I don't start a war but I'm tired of screwing around with Craigslist and I want to get started on an inexpensive conversion to get me back on the river (usually alone, occasionally with a grandkid or two). 
I'm about to buy a Topper 1436 new but I just saw a couple of posts that said stability really stinks and folks like me should wait/save and get a 1548 or spend a bundle on a welded 1448. Comments? Seems to me I've seen some pretty top-heavy conversions and not yet any horror stories about them (or any admitted ones at least!!).

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 16, 2011)

It doesnt matter what you have, youll always want a wider, bigger boat. I have a 1448, but I want a 1650. 

As a wise man on here once said: Dont buy the biggest boat you can afford, buy the smallest one you can fish comfortable in. 

If a 1436 is what you wanna do, do it. Sure, it wont be as stable as a wider boat, but it is very fishable. Itll get ya on the water. I know plenty of guys that love thier 1436. 

I would think that a persons size has a lot to do with it as well. If your a big dude you might wanna wait around.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 16, 2011)

Steve

Depends on the conversion you want to do. For me, both front and rear high decks, not sure I'd do that on a 1436. If you are looking at putting a floor in and going, you'll probably be fine. Have you looked at the 1542 by Tracker? Little bit bigger and only a few hundred more.


----------



## SteveF (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. Agree with you both. I've fished the river out of an Old Town Pack (!) and survived it and currently my other boat is a 28' Sportfish/pilothouse with single 8.1L inboard so yes, any adjustment will be interesting! I'm a measly 165# so that helps!

S


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 16, 2011)

Low floor with seats on post ok, high deck with seats on post, not so great. We had three catfishing out of my 1648 last night with mid decks and it rolled something fierce while dealing with fish on the boat, rods diving for the water, and chicken liver falling off treble hooks, all at the same time. It was about the closest I've come to getting seasick anchored in three feet of water (I was the bait guy, two others were the rod catchers).

Jamie


----------



## Bobscreekboy (Aug 16, 2011)

Hard question to answer. All comes down to comfort. I have a 1432 that I decked the whole front half on. For me its just fine. I weigh about 190 and so does my buddy and we stand and fish from it all the time, me on the front deck and him on the rear bench. Its true that it can be a little unstable at times but we've never had a problem. After years of standing on the canoe seats while drifiting down river it was a big upgrade in stability. So a 1436 is deffinately deckable, but will you find it comfortable, only you can decide.


----------



## SteveF (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL, I was at Bass Pro Shops yesterday and saw some Grizzleys and now I'm ruined for life!  Yes, it certainly is a different boat than the Topper! Seriously, I'm still in pursuit of the project. Going to buy a new trailer, then look for a good used hull (still 1436 Alumacraft or Tracker) and then we'll get going!

Thanks for the help so far!

Steve


----------



## reedjj (Aug 18, 2011)

If its between the tracker and the Alumacraft....Go for the Alumacraft! 

Both also offer the 1542 as well, and the price is not that much more. You won't regret it. 1542 is a great size boat!


----------



## Butthead (Sep 9, 2011)

You'll be fine with a 1436. You don't happen to be near MD do you? If so I'll sell you mine for a really good price.  

The thing with the Tracker is that you just have to keep the floors low and the more weight you have low and in the middle, the more stable it'll feel. In the middle section, just lay the wood on top of the ribs, with an aluminum bar (the same height as the ribs) in between each of the ribs. Check out my build for some ideas: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=21927

In my opinion it's a pretty stable platform. I'm 235 and my normal fishing partner is 195 and we both stand most of the time while fishing. Yeah, we've had a few close calls when someone would make a really quick, big movement, but no one has ever gone overboard, even the inexperienced boaters I've had on board haven't had any big issues.

And why is there so much hate for the Tracker's? Mine has been nothing but fantastic for me. It's certainly a lot stiffer than the old 1980's 14' Lowe my buddy had. If I now didn't need to fish 3 people out of my boat I would still be using the Tracker exclusively.


----------



## SteveF (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks! Nice build! Yes, I'm in MD. Buying yours would take away all the winter project fun, :LOL2: but still I might be interested if you are serious. My current plan is to get a new trailer from Dave's to eliminate all the DMV hassle and then go on the prowl for the hull, etc.

Steve


----------

